

Teen Promoter Raking in Cash w/Drug and Alcohol-Free Parties - J3L2404
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/biz_kid_ny_party_smarty_DqlMEl96qtlbwbDZhSP5zI

======
endtwist
A little irrelevant, but the top four comments on that article show a
frightening lack of reading comprehension and racism.

~~~
jawngee
That's most of the NY Post readership.

------
smiler
I love what he said - "My goal was to monopolize the teen party business in
New York City". The guy didn't want to just have a little hobby business, he
wanted to completely dominate it. Brilliant

~~~
mtsmith85
I love when I hear statements like this. Because I don't want the guy who
wants to do well. I want the guy who wants to win. I want the guy who wants to
monopolize. That old, horrible, cliché about reaching for the stars and
landing among them? Totally fits into play. This kid will, no doubt, have a
bunch of competition in the next year. And he may never dominate the scene
(well, more than he is right now), but I'd place my bets on the guy who is
trying to dominate over the guy who wants to eek out a tiny slice.

------
AndrewWarner
I sent him an email about doing a Mixergy interview. Sounds like an
enterprising guy.

------
jawngee
Sorry to be the naysayer, but big deal.

We were pulling 30-40K a weekend throwing raves back in the 90's. Ostensibly,
they were drug and alcohol-free. _cough_

I am curious how he is getting liability insurance for these events though at
his age. I remember it being a bitch to get when I was 20. And what of
security? We had to hire off-duty cops until it was found out that it was
against the rules for the cops to do that.

~~~
leniholiday
Do ppl still make that kind of money today?

~~~
jawngee
Maybe, I mean that whole culture sort of died out and moved onto parties at
clubs which has a very real profit ceiling.

The biggest party I threw drew close to ~6K people at $30 a head. After
expenses we cleared about 75K. All in cash, mind you. There are probably still
parties that big in Europe and/or Asia, but in the states, it's all in clubs
these days. That particular party was in the basement of a civic center and
was relatively legit.

~~~
sedachv
That must have been one huge basement, dude.

------
cshenoy
This kid has gumption.

It's nice when stories focus on the positives and not the negatives of
everyday life.

------
aberkowitz
It is fantastic that a high school student is enterprising enough to start a
successful business. That being said, the feel good overtone of creating a
drug / alcohol free environment ignores the freewill of party attendees.

------
icegreentea
Very nice. Good for him (really). With the setup he has, and the target
demographic, he'll actually have parents making their kids go to these.

But the next question (especially for the parents) is how many of the kids are
going pre-drinking somewhere, and what's going on in the after-parties.
Highschool wasn't that long ago, and I remember those grade 9/10 after-
parties... (I have nothing against teen drinking. That would make me the
biggest hypocrite).

~~~
tomjen3
If he has professional bouncers, and zero-tolerance against drunks, pre-
drinking isn't going to be that big an issue and as for after parties, that
would be the parents problem (shouldn't they be picking up their kid?).

~~~
mtsmith85
"Shouldn't they be picking up their kid?" -- this statement, while probably
spot on -- is anathema to raising children in NYC. The kids that go to these
events? Are a-okay to walk home close to midnight. I would bet no parents show
up at the end of the party to be picked up like at a school dance in the
suburbs. (Ha. Oh childhood.)

The kids who have parents that _would_ pick up their kids? From my experience
with my brothers and experience working with NYC kids -- they wouldn't be
going to the party anyhow.

------
twymer
Training for college, I see.

------
RtodaAV
Smart Kid with great parents.

